# Cloth diapers transitioning to Potty Training



## starsmagick (Jun 29, 2013)

I need some advice please. My son is 14 mo, and we use half cloth/half disposable diapers (Depends on who changes him!)

We're starting to think about potty training, though it's a little early. I want things to be nice and relaxed while doing this. I know they have pull-ups in disposables we can use, but what about in cloth? Any ideas?


----------



## kennethj11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Moving to Potty Training for 14 months baby is too early. You can use reusable Cloth Diapers for your son until 3 to 4 years old.
Using cloth Diapers is easier to use and caring is easy!!


----------



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

There are cloth "training pants". There are a few different brands. I used the bummis potty pants. They are like padded underwear and don't hold a full pee. Honestly I found them to be mostly a waste of money because usually if she had an accident I needed to change her clothes anyway. I ended up just putting her in undies and just doing a quick change for an accident.my daughter was trained for poo by 8 months and then pee by 20 months without too much effort so is not necessarily early it just depends on your child


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

*Response*

This is the perfect time to start thinking about potty training. Starting at 17-18m is much much easier than at 2. Potty learning is empowering to a toll der and it is awesome to get it out of the way before a more willfull personality invades your sweetie. I think the Diaper Free Before 3 book is wonderful. I like to be done by 2.

I really like both imse vimse and blueberry training pants. They have built in PUL so it will save your couches. Training pants retain value really well so you can sell on eBay easily. And buy of course.

Disposable training pants are somewhere between useless and evil. They are simply a diaper so they don't help potty learning but actually hinder it. And why good cloth training help. You want a child to feel wet because it helps them built a connection between the feeling before I pee, the feeling of peeing, and the result of pee in my pants or wet training pants. Basically, everything a disposable diaper or training pant doesn't do.

My 22m ds and 17m dd figured it right away. It took my 18m ds a week or so two to figure it out. And then it is repeat repeat repeat. I am a big fan or the car potty for early on otherwise we'd never hit enough bathrooms.

Again. Potty learning is wonderfully empowering at this age especially for a child who is more er...self determinant ie strong willed.


----------



## kennethj11 (Jun 17, 2014)

I started Potty Training for my child at 2 years old.
Until I have used Smartipants Cloth Diapers. It was flexible, easy to use and easy to care. Smartipants Cloth Diapers are smart for your pocket and environment. Pocket Diaper also available which makes our work easy to wear.


----------



## mamabear7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Definitely not too young to start thinking about potty training. My daughter and son were potty trained at 18 mths. I agree that it is the PERFECT time! It is empowering and they are so willing to please at this age. Two year olds and on become so darn willful. Honestly I would just use training undies, which are a bit thicker, or nothing at all if the weather agrees  You will have messes to clean up, but that is all part of the fun. Definitely buy or borrow from the library some potty training books. No More Diapers For Ducky had my little girl potty trained in a day! She loved the book so much, and her new undies that she couldn't wait to learn to use the potty.


----------

